# Ist die manuelle Rückstellfunktion [RESET] auf  dem Touch-Panel zulässig?



## Normy (13 Juni 2013)

Zitat DIN EN ISO 13849-1 Die manuelle Rückstellfunktion muss durch ein getrenntes, manuell zu bedienendes Gerät in dem SRP/CS bereitgestellt werden. Ist das Touch-Panel nicht auch ein getrenntes Gerät, welches manuell zu bedienen ist? 
Das die manuelle Rückstellfunktion erst bei Loslassen ausgeführt wird bekomme ich mit dem Touch-Panel auch hin. Ist die manuelle Rückstellfunktion auf dem Touch-Panel also zulässig


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Juni 2013)

Bei Siemens gibt es in der F-Technik einen extra Baustein dafür,
da muß in einer bestimmten zeit ein INT Wert von 6 nach 9 wechseln.
Bestimmt kannst du da etwas eigenes basteln, ich würde da aber besser
den Siemens Baustein nutzen.


----------



## Tommi (13 Juni 2013)

Hallo,



> Der Performance Level der sicherheitsbezogenen Teile für die manuelle Rückstellfunktion muss so
> ausgewählt werden, dass die Einbeziehung der manuellen Rückstellfunktion die erforderliche Sicherheit der
> zugehörigen Sicherheitsfunktion nicht mindert.



...das steht auch noch in der Norm. Also wie meistens, keine Vorschrift "zulässig" oder 
"nicht zulässig", sondern Risikobeurteilung. Eventuelle C-Normen beachten!

Gruß
Tommi


----------

